# What are your other dogs' breeds?



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Ok, so I know we are all poodle devotees, but that many of us also have other dogs of other breeds.

What are your other breeds? Who runs the show at your house, if it one of your dogs?

To start us off, my spoo Lily lives with German Shepherd Dog Peeves. She thinks she is the boss of everyone (including us, which she isn't), but she is definitely the boss of Peeves in many things.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I have the two chihuahua's. Pablo is bossy and the one in charge...Emilio is very submissive but protective. In the past I have had a Jack Russel, 2 Pugs, many fosters of different breeds, a Rottweiler, a labx....my daughters English Bull dog lived here for a year.


----------



## Silverbs (Dec 24, 2012)

I have two Yorkshire terriers that live with my parents but I babysit them often. They both really really hate my poodle Calder. But they are 7 and 9 years old and grumpy and he's just over 11 months and goofy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Sophy, rather obviously, is a Papillon, and is very much the bossy older sister to Poppy. She expects everyone else to follow the rules (she herself is often exempt, of course!), and has very decided ideas about how things should be done. But she is also kind, and loving, and very good at reading dogs and people, so both Poppy and I often let her tell us what to do as she is nearly always right!


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

I have the three dogs, two standard poodles (Indy and Maddy) and a Boston Terrier puppy. Indy is very much the boss of everyone. She's absolutely reliable to look after the puppy, very gentle but firm (no biting!). Maddy is a sweet-natured girl who loves nothing better than a big old rumpus to get her tail wagging every day. Aria (the Boston) is fearless and the most affectionate little dog I've ever known. Indy is best friends with our neighbouring property's pitbull, Lola. But she HATES Snuggles, the border collie who lives with Lola  I suspect it's because Snuggles is so hyper and quick and has that bc glare, it unnerves Indy. Me too a little bit


----------



## DreamAgility (Sep 2, 2013)

Hmm lets see.
When I was young I had a BC and a rat terrier, and my dad had a rottie(he was sooo dang cute!!)
Next came my little Rollie, the tpoo(rip)
Next our shelter mix, Sugar. We also had a landseer newfoundland puppy for about a month that we got t the shelter. Mom mom was nervous about the costs so we found her a home in new york with an older couple.
I also have an Australian Shepherd and Dreamer.


----------



## Wild Kitten (Mar 13, 2014)

when I was young, we always had mongrels, then my first ever dog I bought was a female miniature poodle.. 
I also had a GSD and a Belgian Shepherd Tervueren while having the poodle girl....... she was always the boss of them guess because they were boys and well..... females always rule!!  

Now I only got Lucia and my parents got Beny a poodle cocker spaniel cross, who is over 16, we went to visit them a few of months ago stayed with them for 7 weeks, Lucia (then 9 months old) was totally bossing Beny around!!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Right now I have the two Toy Poodle pups and my old fella, Jose`, who's a Chihuahua. (he's suppose to be...might be a mix) I just recently had to put down my other Chihuahua. Prior, I've had the following breeds, some more than one: GSD, Doberman, Lab, Lab mix, Beagle mix and my son's dog lived with me for a few years. She's a Pit Bull mix and was and is wonderful with the other dogs as well as people. But I didn't have the Poodles with those others...just the Chihuahuas. 

I'm really okay with fewer dogs at one time, but I'm still thinking about my little Chihuahuas and how much I adore them, as individuals and the breed...thinking stupidly of another Chi. lol. Somebody stop me.:afraid:


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

There is something in my lease about a maximum number of pets - one of those rules honoured more in the breach than the observance (the fact that I am Secretary of the Residents' Association that owns the freehold might help a bit!), but I do tend to feel that my two dogs and two cats added together come to less than half the weight of one neighbour's Dane, or another's Newfie (both lovely dogs). So if you think another Chi would enhance your family, PB, go for it - you are probably still well under the impact of one well grown Lab!


----------



## Markbthompson (May 24, 2012)

We have a 9 YO Shih Tzu, my wife's dog and Ihave my 14 month old SPOO.
The Shih Tzu thinks she is in charge but the SPOO really is, she picks her up and carries her off by the scruff if she gets near me.


----------



## QuigleysMom (Jan 9, 2014)

*Labradoodle*

I have an almost 9 yrs old female labradoodle, Molly. We got her when she was 9 wks old. She's an F1 and quite a shedder so don't believe everything you read about doodles. You need a lot more poodle to get a non shedder...maybe 2nd or 3rd generation doodle. She's an alpha female, a hunter (have mole will hunt!), a turtle finder (brings them home all the time!). She's my DH favorite! 

We HAD a 9 yr old golden doodle until he developed cancer and we put him down 12/20/13. I got Quigley on 12/24/13 (merry christmas to me!) No messing around with only ONE dog. I need DOGS (as in PLURAL!).


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Currently we have Romeo our 12 year old Beagle mix, Skinny Pete the chihuahua that I was given to rehome who seems to have become comfortable in my home, and Dash our 10 week old standard poodle who came to live with us last week. Romeo seems to be showing the new guys the ropes and letting them know what's okay and what's not. Previously we had Emma, my rat terrier/chihuahua mix who passed in January. If she was here now she would definitely be telling everydog what's what. We lost my husband's standard dachshund mix in December at the age of 15 and then I had to rehome my 5 year old pit last year because he was becoming very aggressive to the other dogs. He's in a single dog household now. 

Growing up we had a Golden, a Husky, a Yorkie, a Dalmation, a lab mix and my mom has had mini dachshunds the last 20 years. She also has a Great Dane now too 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

We have two lovely Whippets- Iris- Mommy- who will be eight next month, and her son Wiz who will be six in May.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

fjm said:


> There is something in my lease about a maximum number of pets - one of those rules honoured more in the breach than the observance (the fact that I am Secretary of the Residents' Association that owns the freehold might help a bit!), but I do tend to feel that my two dogs and two cats added together come to less than half the weight of one neighbour's Dane, or another's Newfie (both lovely dogs). So if you think another Chi would enhance your family, PB, go for it - you are probably still well under the impact of one well grown Lab!


Well, I am getting older and actually busier in some areas of my life. I remember having 4 dogs at a time, a combination of sizes, 5 at one time and then the two Chi's only for quite a while before adding the Poodles. The two senior Chi's were sooooo easy. I swore two dogs is just the right number for me. Not more, not less. lol. But I _needed_ Poodles, so I broke my 2 dog rule and I figured the seniors wouldn't be around for too long and I'd be back to 2 again. Kind of weird to think like that, but...I wanted a dog for a project...an agility dog or some kind of thing and my two Chi's were too old to do some of those things. And I was intrigued with Poodles...obsessed. So, now I have it...two Poodles that are giving me a run for my money. lol.

My city allows any combination of 4 cats and/or dogs. So, I'm okay there. (not that I'd pay any attention to that if I really wanted more...eh-hem,) I think when Jose` is gone, I better be strong and just stick with the two Poodles though. lol.

Thanks for your good thoughts though. And too, there's always room to change one's mind. That's a woman's prerogative, right? lol.

I've been enjoying reading what ya'll have for other breeds. It's interesting to see where everyone's preferences lie, what they're attracted to, how they acquired the dogs in some of your cases. Good thread!


----------



## Rachel76 (Feb 3, 2014)

My first dog was a Catahoula Leopard Dog adopted from the shelter. Then our absolute dream dog! I found her starving in the desert at 4 months old. Lucy our wonderful amazing sweet silly Redbone Coonhoud. Then came Sam an Aussie/Great Pyrenees mix which I inherited from my aunt when she passed away. Plus numerous dogs/ puppies and cats/kittens as fosters. I fostered labs, pit bulls, hounds, terriers, heinz57/high wall jumpers. For a while as my son was little he would ask, Are we keeping this one?" Poor kid grew up with so many fosters


----------



## MiniPoo (Mar 6, 2014)

In 1990 we bought a house and also got our first dog, a beagle/lab mix from the humane society named Dominique, who proceeded to bond 100% with my husband and totally ignore me. So I went looking for my own dog and got a black miniature poodle whom we named Merlin. While Dominique barked and objected mightly to Merlin, he just ran around with a toy in his mouth and no worries in his heart. He loved every animal he met and feared no one. Unfortunately Merlin had a lot of health problems. In my haste to get a dog, I was not very careful about the breeder I choose. Merlin died young and made me afraid to get another poodle. So I switched to Portuguese Water Dogs, which we have now: Phoenix, 13 yo, and Neeka, 3 yo. I would like to get another minipoodle but have to consider how Phoenix will react to a puppy. She was quite tramatized by Neeka who was a terror as a puppy. They now get along fine, and I am waiting for the right time to get another puppy. While I wait I will get in touch with breeders so that I can make a more informed choice. My goal is to have a male minipoodle and a female PWD. Both breeds are playful, intelligent, and they don't shed, which is important with my husband's allergies.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

I have SSOO...so, I am only allowed one pet at a time!


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

I have a hyacinth macaw, an eclectus parrot, a tiny undersized min-pin (he's just 6 inches tall), & an oversized min-pin that I'm watching for a friend. My min-pin is very bossy-he has food issues-he hides it all over the house. We are currently bereft of poodle. The whole house is off kilter without that special energy poodles have. It is so sad to hear the parrot keep softly calling for him. "Rowdie-c'mere...."


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

AleKaiRowdie, I love both your birds! I had an eclectus and lost him at a young age to macaw wasting syndrome. It was very hard and I just haven't had the heart to try a large bird since.


----------



## AleKaiRowdie (Mar 25, 2014)

I love my eclectus, but he is a feather puller-almost always grey with a green head. My Macaw is gorgeous blue and well-behaved-not a screamer-I'm very blessed. He loves everyone-as long as they aren't in his house. He has been to car shows & motorcycle shows-doesn't spook easy. I have had poodles all my life-my min pin is my first non poodle! Had a toy, miniature as a child, and got my first standard when I was 25. inherited my parent s teacup poodles when they passed away


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh how hard to deal with feather pulling. They are so beautiful, wonder why some are so driven to this!


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Right now we have a 13 year old Corgi, 11 year old Golden, 6 year old Wirehaired Dachshund, and Atticus my tpoo who is 4 living with my parents and I. The doxie is very submissive and is probably the lowest in the pack, next Atticus, Golden, then Corgi as the alpha. They all get along very well though, they all have their funny little antics. 

When I move out this fall I plan on getting a Dalmatian puppy. I LOVE the breed, they're my second favorite next to Poodles. I wont have the time to keep up with another poodles coat and grooming, so a short coated medium sized breed will work out much better right now. Once I settle down, own a house and have a family, a Spoo is the next dog on my list.


----------



## blacky55667 (Dec 29, 2013)

we have had.... a french mastiff, a cairn terrier, & a phantom poodle. when i was young we had a american bulldog, 2 english bulldogs, & a carolina dog. Currently we have 1 english bulldog and a Blue Miniature Poodle (Believed to be blue but we don't know... hes only 6m)


----------



## Megoony (Jan 15, 2013)

Other than Peaches- my spoo mix rescue (she looks more poodle than golden anyway!), I have a Hahn's macaw named Charlie, who is a cranky little demon who only absolutely adores me and me alone, and will attack-to-kill anyone else, and Ella-the cutest hairless beagle in the world (a chinese crested-beagle-miniature schnauzer mix rescue).


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Besides Sunny, our foster poodle (aka Puffy), we have Maddie, whom we think is a malti-poo/westie mix (who knows!). She is the queen of the house, for sure!

Sunny 
 

Maddie


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

We have two Miniature American Shepherds - Gemma (Red Merle) & Lily (Black&White):


----------

